# Bluetooth Paarung und Datenaustausch



## crasher787 (19. Feb 2018)

Wie im Titel schon zulesen ist, würde ich mich gerne in ein neues Themengebiet waagen, bloß leider finde ich totz etwas längerer suche im Web kein Wirklich gutes Video/Seite zum Thema Datenaustausch via Bluetooth. Deshalb stellte sich mir dir Frage, ob dies in Java zwischen 2 Bluetooth fähigen Computern überhautp möglich ist und wie ich mich am besten an dieses Thema herantasten kann. Aus diesem Grund bräuchte ich eure Hilfe, kennt ihr gute Seiten/Videos (gerne auch Englisch), welche sich diesem Themengebiet annehmen.


----------



## thecain (19. Feb 2018)

"bluetooth java" http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/systems/bluetooth2-156149.html


----------



## crasher787 (19. Feb 2018)

Auf der Seite war ich auch schon, das Problem der Text ist von 2003 und daher doch etwas veraltet.


----------



## windl (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo crasher787 - bist Du bei diesem Thema weitergekommen?
Ich suche auch nach einer solchen Lösung!

Danke
Uwe


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mai 2018)

Moin Uwe,
das Thema ist weit über 2 Jahre alt!!
Ich glaube nicht, das hier noch eine Antwort kommt 
Erstelle am besten einen neuen Thread poste dort dein Problem!
VG Klaus


----------



## mrBrown (23. Mai 2018)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> das Thema ist weit über 2 Jahre alt!!


Naja, "weit" über 2 Monate würd ja eher passen


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mai 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Naja, "weit" über 2 Monate würd ja eher passen


oops, wieso habe ich denn eben 2016 gelesen ????  
Ich muss wohl dringend mal zum Optiker 
VG Klaus


----------

